# Sir Vape April Fool's Day Sale



## Sir Vape (31/3/17)

Join us this Saturday for our April Fool's Day Sale  Starts at 9:00am sharp. Items will be loaded into the sale tab during the course of today but will only get discounted on the day. Sale will be available to our in-store and online customers as well. If you are in the area make sure you pop in. New juices have arrived and we have a bunch of pre-release juices for you guys to test

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yagya (31/3/17)

its a bad 1 this..
on my birthday


----------



## Stosta (31/3/17)

Looking forward to seeing what comes up!


----------



## Yagya (31/3/17)

also waiting..need to get me a birthday present from myself.


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/17)

Im foolishly hoping the SXK BB will make it onto the sale list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/3/17)

Some items have been loaded into the April Fools tab but the sale price will only reflect tomorrow at 9:00am

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (31/3/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Some items have been loaded



does that mean that more items might make it in tomorrow at 9am? Or is that the list? I will have to keep my browswers shut for the day, or everyone should do me a solid and buy everything before I get to the site. This is not the month to be looking at specials.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/4/17)

F5 F5

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day

404 PAGE NOT FOUND 


April Fools are we?


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> F5 F5
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day
> 
> ...


It's working now


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> F5 F5
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me cos I bookmarked yesterday.
new link https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day?sort_by=price-descending


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

This right here is insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/4/17)

oooH JUST BAGGED an LP and TM on sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> oooH JUST BAGGED an LP and TM on sale


That lp at R599 is a killer deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> F5 F5
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day
> 
> ...


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day?page=1

You were on the wrong page

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## umzungu (1/4/17)

Added an lp to the collection!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

